# New to baby and bump and TTC!



## shanbb

Hello everyone!

My name's Shannon (Shan for short), Me and my hubby have been together for just over 4 years and are trying to conceive our first bubba! Came off the pill in May and started trying in June. AF is currently 1 day late so I'm sat with fingers and toes crossed that this is our lucky month!!!

I hope to get to know a lot of you on the board :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! :)


----------



## Sushai

Welcome and good luck!!


----------



## pvsmith12

Welcome to BnB Shan!! Fx'd that this is your lucky month! :flower:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Welcome... Hope to hear some BFP news from you soon


----------



## xprincessx

welcome x


----------



## Mummy2B21

Hi :)


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------

